# [SOLVED] /home umount in local.stop

## Moorenkopf

Hi,

ich hab meine /home-Partition mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt.

Jetzt muss ich in meiner fstab noauto an angeben,

```
/dev/mapper/foo  /home  reiserfs  noatime,noauto  0 0
```

deswegen hab' ich folgendes in die local.start geschrieben:

```
/bin/cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda4 localcrypt && mount /home
```

Funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar, vor dem Login wird nach dem LUKS-Passwort gefragt und entweder man weiß es, oder man steht ohne /home da  :Smile: 

Mein Problem ist jetzt das umounten beim runterfahren:

Hierzu hab' ich entsprechend 

```
umount /home && /bin/cryptsetup luksClose localcrypt
```

 in die local.stop geschrieben.

Leider funktioniert das nur, wenn ich mich auslogge und dann mit Strg+Alt+Entf einen Reboot mache. Nicht, wenn ich als user den Rechner runterfahre. Sprich: Device busy

Deshalb wollt' ich mal fragen, wie man das richten kann.

Danke, Moorenkopf

Edit: Danke, ich hab' aus der Lösung ein kleines Howto gemacht: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3230171.htmlLast edited by Moorenkopf on Tue Apr 04, 2006 12:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slick

Du könntest vor dem umount ein paar Zeilen in die local.stop einbinden die alle lokalen User "rauswerfen". Ist zwar nicht die schönste Variante, sollte aber funktionieren.

----------

